# SPD and SPD-SL pedals Differences



## zacklaws (19 Nov 2008)

On Saturday I am planning on going to a Cycle Sale in York to hopefully buy some new pedals and shoes for my new bike (Trek 1,2) but despite reading all I can on this forum and other sites about them I am still stuck as to which is best type and time is now getting short. The ones I want are Shimano so not bothered about being informed about best makes, just want laymans terms as to what is the main differences between the two types of pedal and shoes.

At the moment I am drawn towards the SPD_SL pedals as it appears they are the easiest to get into but hardest to get out so it is claimed, but best overall for cycling.

My major problem seems to be the shoes, do SPD shoes take the cleats for both types of pedals or vice versa, or is it specific SPD-SL shoes I need.

Also has anyone any experience of the following cycle sales as to whether it would be worth a 60 mile round trip:-

http://www.cycle-promotions.co.uk/venues.html


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2008)

SPD shoes have a 2 bolt system and SPD-SL have a 3 bolt system most shoes will either be one or the other but there are some that have both.

Ive got SPDs and SPD-SL and it really depends what cycling you are doing. On my summer road bike I've got the SPD-SLs and find them ideal for long distance stuff, however the stiff shoes are terrible for walking in. For the commuter I've got SPD's and find these better for the short distance stuff/ traffic and the less stiff sole is better for walking but I guess you lose some efficiency. For the winter bike I've went for a bit of a compromise, SPD touring pedals (A510s) with a stiffer shoe.


----------



## Yanto (19 Nov 2008)

SPD are more mtb/leisure based. They are small cleats and set into the sole so its easy to walk in them. SPD SL are more road orientated.They have larger platform cleat which sits proud of the sole and therefore makes it harder to walk around in the shoes.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the info, its cleared up the loose ends I could not work out. Still unsure which type to get. SPD-SL are the ones I fancy but my biggest worry is when I am miles away from home, break down and have to walk which makes the SPD more appealing.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Nov 2008)

Just to confuse matters even further if you go for SPD SL then they do red or yellow AFAIK Red are fixed, & yellow have some degree of float (movement) 
If you do go for the SPD SL & ever have to walk any distance due to mechanical problems, you can undo the bolts & remove the cleats off your shoes to prevent wear & make it easier to walk in 
Decide what stuff you want before going to the sale & check prices online & then you know if you are getting a bargain at the sale


----------



## punkypossum (19 Nov 2008)

Spd's are easy to get into, so I wouldn't be worried about that (and easy to get out of)


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (21 Nov 2008)

SPD-SL's are really easy to get used to and no problem to clip in or out of.

I'm a complete newbie, only been cycling for a few months and I got used to them within a couple of days. As long as you remember to unclip with a "twist outwards" action of your heel, you will be fine.

FWIW, when I got my new bike a few months ago, I got a deal from my LBS where I bought the bike.

Pair of Shimano R099 road shoes and a pair of SPD-SL Ultegra 6620 pedals - £100 all in. 

Though that wasn't bad at the time, I see some places are doing the R099's for about the £40 mark and the 6620's are still around the £50-60 mark, so I think considering it was 3 months ago, I got a good deal there.

Found the R099's and Ultegra SPD-SL's to be excellent. Comfy and power transfer is brill. Feel like they were made to complement one another ( actually I 'spose they _were_!! ). I use them for everything - weekend long runs, training through the week and a shortish 36 mile commute. Highly recommended.


----------



## zacklaws (22 Nov 2008)

Thanks for all the help, I now have a clear picture of what to look for. No doubt I will probably find nothing at the sale when I get there apart for 3 cans of GT85 which I suppose is not bad for £6.

Oh well, no shoes at the show would fit, wrong type, etc, Ultegra 6620 pedals selling for around £50 I found I could buy cheaper on line £39.99. So went home calling in at LBS bought my shoes and ordered my pedals online. Apart from that spent just under £70 at the show plus my 3 cans of GT85 as well.


----------

